# Has anyone used Schwalbe Land Cruiser tyres?



## DCLane (5 Mar 2012)

I'm looking at replacing the Kenda 2.1" knobblies on my Python Impact MTB since I do a mixture of trail and road riding.

The budget for a pair will be no more than £30 and I've seen some Schwalbe Land Cruiser tyres at £23 a pair delivered.

Just a couple of questions:

- Has anyone tried these? Also, are there any better alternatives?

- I'm not sure what size I can go down to - will 2.1" go down to 1.75" OK? I can't see any markings on the wheel to help.


----------



## Cyclist33 (6 Mar 2012)

1.75 should be fine if the wheel rims are standard mtb rims. You might want to check your inner tubes as they usually telk you what tyre width range theyre suited to. 

Not used land cruisers but have a pair of smart sams on recommendation from my local shop, which are grrrreat!

Stu


----------



## Paul.G. (13 Mar 2012)

Ive used these on my cross bike for a couple of years now and i fully recomend them. ive done several CX sportives on them including the Salisbury and south downs CX just this past weekend, all on these tyres. Yes they are a bit heavy but at £16 each there brill!


----------

